# Vinyl Recordings You Want to See Released on CD



## SixFootScowl

And if any one knows of a CD of this one, please post a link to it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

So glad you asked. Karajan's recording of Carl Orff's final work, _De Temporum Fine Comoedia_, please. :lol:


----------



## Sonata

Any other Beverly Sills vinyls that didn't make it to CD 
Otherwise I don't know much about what's available in vinyl but not CD.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> And if any one knows of a CD of this one, please post a link to it.


Florestan,
*The arias on that record are for sure on this disc:*








I own it


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Any other Beverly Sills vinyls that didn't make it to CD
> Otherwise I don't know much about what's available in vinyl but not CD.


Sonata, may I be so bold and correct you.
The cover you posted_ is the CD Cover_. (Look at the CDC -7475852)
I've got it, my dad bought it for me in the U.S years ago .
So it did make the CD , not for long but sometimes one show up on e bay or other sites.

Edit-
All "commercial " marital recorded by Beverly Sills in on CD, not that much but it is there :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Florestan,
> *The arias on that record are for sure on this disc:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own it


Thank you, thank you, thank you! That is wonderful news and I just purchased a good used copy. After searching Amazon and Ebay, I found it on Half. Also, you get a lot more tracks on the CD!


----------



## Marsilius

The 1960s recording of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos conducted by Harry Newstone (I forget the ensemble) on the budget Saga label.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> Sonata, may I be so bold and correct you.
> The cover you posted_ is the CD Cover_. (Look at the CDC -7475852)
> I've got it, my dad bought it for me in the U.S years ago .
> So it did make the CD , not for long but sometimes one show up on e bay or other sites.
> 
> Edit-
> All "commercial " marital recorded by Beverly Sills in on CD, not that much but it is there :tiphat:


Why thank you for the info!! I'll keep my eyes open for it


----------



## Boothvoice

and how about the other way around...CD's you'd like to see re-released on high quality vinyl?


----------



## Figleaf

What do we think about EPs? I think there are quite a few good ones that haven't been reissued- maybe mostly arias and songs, as most classical works don't really lend themselves to the format. They are obviously much shorter than a CD- two shortish (four minute?) tracks on each side- so would have to be combined with other material to make a CD of standard length. I'm quite excited about the Tony Poncet Chants de Noël EP above, which I just bought on eBay. It has recordings which haven't appeared on CD or YouTube AFAIK, and looks to be musically a cut above our household's usual Christmas fare (Elvis, Bing, Dean Martin... ) I haven't listened to it yet, as I've had it shipped to where we are spending Christmas- and where there is, crucially, a turntable. I wonder whether Belle Nuit is the same as Stille Nacht/ Silent Night. There are so many of Tony's records which have yet to be reissued, but fortunately his huge popularity in France in the 50s and 60s means that originals are plentiful and inexpensive.


----------



## Pugg

Boothvoice said:


> and how about the other way around...CD's you'd like to see re-released on high quality vinyl?


Look at the Presto (Uk) site and JPC.de 
They have lots off high quality vinyl:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oh this would be wonderful to have on CD. I only can find 1,3,5,7,8,and9 on CD:
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Symphonies-Fricsay-Philharmonic-Orchestra/dp/B00YOKKXMW


----------



## premont

Marsilius said:


> The 1960s recording of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos conducted by Harry Newstone (I forget the ensemble) on the budget Saga label.


Yes, a nice recording. Here is an option, the only one I know - a very good remastering based upon the Saga vinyl release from 1959:

http://www.forgottenrecords.com/Newstone--Bach-Mozart--852.html


----------



## Barbebleu

Gundula Janowitz and Irwin Gage doing Schubert lieder on the DG label.


----------



## Barbebleu

And this too


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Gundula Janowitz and Irwin Gage doing Schubert lieder on the DG label.
> 
> View attachment 86040


These are out : Barbelue two double albums on DG.
Look at eBay :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> These are out : Barbelue two double albums on DG.
> Look at eBay :tiphat:


I posted them on the favorite Schubert Lieder thread.

Posts 22 and 28 here: http://www.talkclassical.com/42547-what-your-favorite-schubert-2.html


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I posted them on the favourite Schubert Lieder thread.
> 
> Posts 22 and 28 here: http://www.talkclassical.com/42547-what-your-favorite-schubert-2.html


Oh...that's was the place, I knew they where somewhere .:angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Oh...that's was the place, I knew they where somewhere .:angel:


Yes and Barbebleu was in that thread too. Maybe did not go back yet.


----------



## premont

This one:

https://www.discogs.com/Guillaume-d...Nostre-Dame-9-Weltliche-Werke/release/4252240


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> This one:
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/Guillaume-d...Nostre-Dame-9-Weltliche-Werke/release/4252240


I thinks that's coming up in a big box from that company , try: presto classical , new or future release .


----------



## AndorFoldes

DG 135 064 Andor Foldes - Beethoven - Pathetique, Les Adieux, Appassionata

https://www.discogs.com/Beethoven-Pathétique-Les-Adieux-Appassionata/release/7379508


----------



## Triplets

Walter Klien and the Amadeus Quartet lp on DG of Mozart's 2 Piano Quartets. Never released digitally afaik


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> I thinks that's coming up in a big box from that company , try: presto classical , new or future release .


Nothing of that kind to find neither there (Presto) nor at JPC, Amazon,fr nor Amazon.de.


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> Nothing of that kind to find neither there (Presto) nor at JPC, Amazon,fr nor Amazon.de.


Sorry, my mistake then. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

This one never the CD release, alas.


----------



## Holden4th

Florestan said:


> Oh this would be wonderful to have on CD. I only can find 1,3,5,7,8,and9 on CD:
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Symphonies-Fricsay-Philharmonic-Orchestra/dp/B00YOKKXMW


That's because Fricsay only ever recorded those six LvB symphonies. On this set, there is only his 3rd, 5th, 7th and 9th. Jochum and Maazel are the other two conductors. I would love to have heard a Fricsay Pastoral.


----------



## Holden4th

This is the best recording of Field Nocturnes that I've listened to.


----------

